# Help Brown Discharge



## Heather.78

Ive just been to the bathroom again and Ive seen brown discharge I had this a few weeks ago but not this much im not seeing any red blood or anything no cramps 

Has anyone else had the same thing and is it anything to be worried about???:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Lauz_1601

I know it is scary to see but try not to worry its most likely to be nothing...especially as no red blood and no cramps.

when I was pg with Ella I had some very slight spotting after lifting up something heavy..I was so scared..but all was fine.

Im sure everythig will be fine hun xxx


----------



## Charliepops

I had the same babe when I was pregnant with my son. It lasted about a week and baby was fine. I just rested til it stopped. Good luck hun XXX


----------



## Snowball

Aslong as it's not heavy I'm sure you'll be fine hun. It's very common in the first few weeks of pregnancy, it's usually delayed implantation.


----------



## xXhayleyXx

I also had the same hun and baby was fine. Try not to worry, seems very common in early pregnancy xx


----------



## Heather.78

Hello thank you for all your messages I went to the doctor today to ease my mind and he said all was well so very reassuring i just wish the brown stuff would stop

Anyway Ill take it easy and see what happens:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Glad the doctor reassured you :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

hi x

Im going through the same thing at the minute. I have been having losing a fair bit of brownish blood/discharge so i spoke to the midwife this morning and she told me it is very common at around the 6/8 week mark. She said most of the time the body getting rid of the old blood so the new womb lining can settle and her advie was just plenty of rest.Also if it went bright red that was the time to contact the doctor. hope that helps a little xx


----------



## Charliepops

How´s it going? Brown stuff stopped yet? :hugs:


----------



## Sarahinbolton

Hi all, i'm new to this site and it was reassuring to see so many people have suffered with brown discharge. I've had it for a week now and thought it was all over last weekend as i didn't expect to have it, had period type pain the Sunday evening as well during the night. Since then i've had a blood test and scanned at six weeks, my HCG levels are high and baby is in right place and we saw a heartbeat, so that reasurred me. It is still happening a week later now, never fresh blood and no more pain, but you can't help worrying about it, role on the 3rd March, my twelve week mark and my second scan on the 14th March. I'm just taking it easy and trying to take each day as it comes and constantly going to the toilet to check. I have sore boobs and that is my only symptom. Just thought i'd add a post so we all know we are in the same boat and although we are told not to worry!! We all secretly do, but by the sounds of it, this is a pretty common symptom. :wacko: x


----------



## Heather.78

hi Sarahinbolton,

Welcome this site is great its so nice to bounce problems on here and have so many expectant mothers have the same experience very reassuring take care:hugs:


----------



## Charliepops

Did the brown stuff stop babe? Everything ok? Hope so, been checking X


----------



## Heather.78

Hi guys thank you for all the advice and no the brown stuff hasnt stopped yet i came home from work early last nite because i was worried it had increased quite a bit so i called that nhs direct thing and the doctor advised me to get some rest which i have done and it seems to have slowed down i was thinking i did had my cervix cauterised(cant spell it) last april and was wondering if it had anything to do with that anyway im gonna go back to the doctors tommorrow and see what the say still no cramping or anything maybe im just one of those women who bleeds abit through pregnancy:rofl::rofl::rofl:

your support means alot to me so thank you again:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charliepops

:hugs: good luck, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Sarahinbolton

Hi, pleased to say that the brown stuff has finally stopped. I have been for two scans and i'm still only 9 weeks, but it was so reasurring that everything is OK and i'm so pleased the health professionals were so supportive with me when i felt i was overreacting. So all well and role on my 12 week mark first weekend of March. x


----------



## Ann-Marie

I had proper bleeding with 2 pregnancies, and this time loads of brown discharge. Bean is fine though. It's really common. The worrying is probably more dagerous than the bleeding :)
We're about the same pregnant :happydance:


----------



## Tam

It sounds like old blood babe! Only worry if it becomes fresh blood, with clots and bad pains.

Anyone who is affected by this try not to worry!

I am glad the Doctor reassured you! :hugs:x


----------



## new at this

Thanks for the responses to this original post. I'm having the same thing and was very concerned as I have already suffered a miscarriage - I'll take it up with the midwife when I see her, but will try not to worry!


----------



## BunMum

I'm in almost in week 5 and have got some slight brown spotting today. I've read through the thread and hopefully I've got this right...bright red blood is a call the doctor situation and brown blood is ok as long as there is no pain or cramping?

I was cramping for a few days before this but that has now stopped. Now I have the spotting but no cramping. Am I right in thinking this is nothing to worry about?

Wishing all you other ladies with spotting that you're ok!


----------



## chappy6825

Hi i am new to this, i had a brown discharge last week, it was quite light, but now i have it again, and it seems thicker and abit heavier, my midwife keeps telling me its fine but hasnt offered to check me out or have an early scan. I am 7 weeks pregnant with my second child and i dont know what to do, i havent had cramps or anything, can anyone help me


----------



## twiggy56

Ok ladies,

iv had this _twice_ now. I got it in week 6, was deffo brown, never red, no clots, no pain and continuing symptoms. I was worried however as it went on for 3 days. The early pregnancy clinic at my hospital did an early scan on me about 5 days after the bleeding started. Everything looked fine, heartbeat was strong and everything was in the right place. Im now into week 8 and its come back again, but im a little more relaxed about it as got it last time and everything was fine. Iv had it now for 5 days and think its begginning to tail off again today. My mum has been a major support through this as it can get very upsetting and worrying with the brown discharge- she is a midwife herself and worked in the early pregnancy unit for quite a while- this (brown) bleeding is a very common symptom for many women. However, none the less, terrifying. I just wanted to share my experiences of it and im going for another scan in 3 days just to check this time round too. Resting has helped (although i duno if some of that is a helping hand from gravity and the discharge not coming out as much). But im eating well, taking my vitamins etc.

Thinking its just the uterus stretching out and making room- getting rid of old blood taking up space. And beany getting a little cosier (and bigger!).

sorry for the long post. But its terrifying having it and wanted to share my experience with you guys! xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

this thread is sooooooo old


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Hi ladies

Brown blood can mean nothing or can be a bad sign. I have two very different experiences.

With my first pregnancy which unfortunatelly resulted in miscarriage, I started having tiny brown spotting from week 5 till week 10 when it was confirm that it was a missed miscariage. No pain or any other symptoms apart from spotting. My baby had no hb on the scan.

With my current pregnancy I have had brown blood and then full clotty red bleeding like a massive period bleed that lasted for two days when I was on week 5-6 again, and when I went for an ultrasound there was a hb and I am currently 18 weeks pregnant. However, I was diagnosed with a clot in my uterus which meant I had to be on bed rest for quite a while. So it was good that I got it diagnosed because I was able to manage the situation properly.

Bleeding in pregnancy is not normal. There are several reasons that some of us get it, but there is most certainly always a reason. Could be something like a cervical erosion, or a hormone imbalance that causes it, but I would strongly recommend to all the ladies that spot on first trimester to insist on a reassurance scan.

:hugs:


----------



## lulumay

Hi Ladies!

I've been reading all your posts with much interest and have finally decided to post because I am also having the dreaded brown discharge. I've been soooo worried about this for weeks now, I'm nearly 10 weeks (on thurs) and have had this on and off since week 5! All in all I've had 7 scans!!! Each time I feel like a right plum because the baby is okay (much relief!) and I'm sure my EPU thinks I'm some sort of over obssessed woman!

The truth of it though is that I just don't know whether I'm coming or going, just wish it would stop! Arghhh! It has been always brown, sometimes thick sometimes thin. It's never really in my pants but when I go to the loo and force down, it will usually show itself on the loo paper...sorry for too much info but just wanted to share my experience.

I'm considering paying for a private scan to see what's going on up there, my 1st trimester scan is on the 6th August and it just seems like ages away! I'm also going away on the 7th and would like to know what's happening with baby before then.

I'll keep you posted on how everything goes, the doctors and midwife and EPU all say everything seems fine but I've never had this brown discharge before with any of my previous pregnancies and am wondering what is the cause although no-one seems to be able to tell me, just hope it's nothing serious and that pregnancy progresses as normal.

Take care

Lu


----------



## Vensa

I am 7W5D and last night notices a few pinky brown streaks in yellowy discharge when I wiped - I was immediately concerned and saw my GP this morning. She seemed to think it was fairly common and the odds were good it was nothing to worry about and booked an emergency scan which is tomorrow morning. Today I have has alot of watery brown discharge and my back is a little achy and I have little waves of cramping (or could be bowel movement?). To be honest I'm scared stiff. At least the scan tomorrow will let me know either way - it is in Gods hands now. This is my 2nd pregnancy and the 1st one was very easy and uncomplicated.
I have no preg symptoms other than slightly tender breasts and 2 positive preg tests (and of course the missed period) and havent really felt pregnant. Now I'm wishing I had morning sickness to reassure me all is well!
To every out there in the same boat I really sympathise with you and wish you all healthy babies in the end!


----------



## Diana

I know this is old but hoping Vensa checks here, how did everything turn out, is everything okay? I'm experiencing exactly what you did and I'm concerned!!


----------



## Xzanti

Hi girls,

I stumbled across this while googling my symptoms, I have the dreaded brown discharge :cry:.. I'm at 10 weeks and 1 day today and it started this morning at work. It has been coming on and off all day, each time I go to the loo theres a little bit on the loo roll.. It's really bumming me out. 

Reading all your posts has made me a bit more relaxed. I'm going to call the hospital when I get home and see if I can get an appointment. My 1st scan is not till October 15th but I have a private one booked on August 15th. Hopefully I make it that far :shrug: I hate to sound defeatist but I lost one last year, very early on (like 2 days after finding out) and I just don't want to get my hopes up too much this time cause I was heartbroken.

Anyway, sorry for the rant.. Fingers crossed everything is ok.. Again, thanks for the posts I feel a little more positive now :hugs: xx


----------



## Xzanti

Ok, well, following on from my last post ^ 

The discharge started to turn red that day and I went into the hospital. They scanned me and the baby had stopped growing at 5 weeks :cry: 

The Doctor said it was nothing I had done, something just didn't gel right somewhere along the way. She said there's no reason why we shouldn't be able to try again and next time we will get special 'high risk' care.

Best of luck to everyone else...


----------



## Mrs.W

I'm so sorry to read this :hugs:


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I'm soo sorry to hear about your loss. 

I noticed a small amount of brown discharge yesterday and this morning. I'm hoping everything is ok :(


----------



## bear74

I'm experiencing the same thing..its been for 12 days now and only when I wipe. I had a scan at 5wks 6days, the doc said it was positive but couldn't see a hb and have to go back tomorrow (1 week later). I had a m/c last year so I'm pretty nervous. They also saw bleeding in my uterus on the scan and he said something about the placenta...can't remember exactly what he said and have no idea if good or bad.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

i just got back from the ER because of the spotting. They did a blood pregnancy test which confirmed i was pregnant. I asked the doctor about my spotting and he said that it is common in early pregnancy. and he also told me my hcg levels were 500. 
he wants me to follow up within 1 week with my ob/gyn. 

what do u all think of my hcg level??? is it too low at 5 weeks? i dont like this first trimester, its stressful :(


----------



## Jelly_mommy

bear74 said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing..its been for 12 days now and only when I wipe. I had a scan at 5wks 6days, the doc said it was positive but couldn't see a hb and have to go back tomorrow (1 week later). I had a m/c last year so I'm pretty nervous. They also saw bleeding in my uterus on the scan and he said something about the placenta...can't remember exactly what he said and have no idea if good or bad.

Hi Bear74, 
I am having a very similar experience as you. I got pregnant recently after my 5th round of IVF and at 5wks1day, I started spotting. At 5wks6days I had a scan and they saw a sac but since my uterus is tilted it was hard to get a clear few to see measure it or see anything else. The spotting has continued now for 9 days and I have a second scan schedule for 2/11. Just wondering how your story worked out since mine seems similar. Thanks!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, I've had brown discharge since 6 weeks, it has eased off and seems to be there sometimes and then not there other. I had an early scan at 5 weeks 6 days and the sac was in the right place but there was no heartbeat detected...they just said it would be too early to get a heartbeat. I went to the doctors when I was 6 weeks and she said not to worry, it could be a miscarriage or everything could be ok and just to see how it went (really big help!) now this week I noticed some small clots on Sunday night, then yesterday in work I also noticed some small really dark brown clots in discharge. I'm now worried sick, took another pregnancy test and it came up positive straight away but I figured it prob would anyway whether the fetus had stopped developing or not. I'm going to ring my doctors today and ask them what to do, I'm tempted just to go straight to the hospital now. My aunt had two miscarriages and the second one they couldn't find the babys heartbeat and that was at her big scan...its got me really worried the same thing is happening to me! :cry:


----------



## danielsmum

Good luck with the scans girls. I'll be thinking about you:hugs:


----------



## rachel78

Hi all,ive have the same problem today,woke up in a bit of pain and found brown discharge,ive been to the hospital and all was fine.It is worrying even more so as i had it start like this when i had my daughter although that was fresh blood and lasted all the way through pregnancy,(well 7months was my full term)not to worry you guys at all but to reasssure you that as long as you get checked out when you worry im sure you will be in the best of care,I gave birth to a beautiful 4lb 110z daughter and i was bleeding for 7 months.Im still worrying now,but i think its my body to be trueful! not good at being pregnant! Im just trying to take as much time off work as i can get agreed and rest rest rest! Good luck to everyone and i hope all goes well.x


----------



## tiamaria26

ive had this a little bit sat night n sun afternoon i acidently left my pregnancy vitamins at home whilst i was away those days so didnt take them first time size of pin head second time slightly more brown discharge its scared me half to death tbh recon it could have something to do with missed vitamins? Something knocked during sex day before? Hope its anything but something wrong with baby :-( recon if i went docs n showed concern id have grounds for early scan? Not due 1 until 12 weeks on 29th april


----------



## BEL715

Agreed, beware the brown discharge! Pregnant twice, both lost. First time, red blood then brown discharge at 9 weeks - stopped growing at 6 weeks. Second time, just brown discharge at 12 weeks - stopped growing at 8 weeks. We both felt we should share this information not to scare anyone but so you can prepare for both eventualities. Good luck, if not, keep trying!


----------



## sarah83

Hi BEL715, 
Sorry to hear about your losses and congratulations on your pregnancy. 

I'm just curious - on both occasions did you have any pain? 
I started spotting on Tuesday 1st Feb, light pink to a light beigey-brown, and always only when I wipe. I've had no pain at all. 

I had a scan on Thursday which measured me a bit early at 5 weeks - doc could see the egg sac and yolk, but said it was too early for a HB. I'm booked back in on the 14th. 

I'm worried sick but hoping the spotting is nothing, especially as I've had no cramping and my symptoms are still strong (sore BBs, tiredness, nausea)


----------



## kinnie

Hi. 
I'm 6-7 weeks gone, so a midwife I spoke to told me.
I don't yet have a midwife so I don't have any help yet...
I've had brown discharge for the past 3 days, It's sort-of thick and not very dark and I sometimes feel I have very faint period pain type cramps. but then again I can't decide if the small pains are all in my head because I'm so paranoid?!?! it's my first pregnancy and I'm petrified of loosing the baby!
Please any info??? 

Kin. xx


----------



## TexasUni

I'm having this brown discharge at 5 weeks and 3 days :( but with no pain.
It's very light, and happened after I carried my heavy dog home when he ran out the door. I hope it's not a miscarriage :(

Update-- Miscarried yesterday on 05/23 in the E.R. -- I was 6 weeks along


----------



## Girl76

Really sorry to hear your loss. I hope things are getting better for you. I had a miscarriage last year after I had been putting up classroom displays. I felt bad but then I realised that it would have happened anyway as at that stage as they are so protected in the womb. I was so upset at the time and still think of it. Hopefully we will both get there very soon.


----------



## flonna

Hi Girls, I am new to this forum. I am nearly 12 weeks pregnant with baby number 4 and the last couple of days I have been having darker discharge. I have read some of your posts and that has made me feel a little better, thanku. But you do still worry and I will be glad when I have had my scan next wednesday. x


----------



## BeachComber

Hi, I am in the same boat with having some tan/brown discharge/cm on and off for the past few days. It seems to mainly happen right after I have a bowel movement and then it stops after that. Today I had a bowel movement (tmi), and when I wiped, I had a little red blood. But when I wiped again, there was nothing. Now its just gone back to a little bit of tan colored cm.

I'm not feeling crampy or anything so I'm not sure what is going on. I have an appt on Monday and am trying to hang in there until then, unless I start bleeding heavily.


----------



## flonna

BeachComber said:


> Hi, I am in the same boat with having some tan/brown discharge/cm on and off for the past few days. It seems to mainly happen right after I have a bowel movement and then it stops after that. Today I had a bowel movement (tmi), and when I wiped, I had a little red blood. But when I wiped again, there was nothing. Now its just gone back to a little bit of tan colored cm.
> 
> I'm not feeling crampy or anything so I'm not sure what is going on. I have an appt on Monday and am trying to hang in there until then, unless I start bleeding heavily.

Hiya, Yeah i am exactly the same. My doctor told me its very common because everything is still 'bedding in'. I have my scan on wednesday, cant wait. This is my 4th baby too. I have Emily 13, Samuel 10 and Sophie 6. Good luck to you.


----------



## EmmaLouisex

I suffered from brown discharge from about 8 weeks and was continually down a+e as i was convinced I was having a miscarriage and in myself I knew something was wrong. 
Every time I spoke to people even down at a+e they told me it was normal and was nothing to worry about. 

4 days before my 12 week scan I went down to a+e as I was spotting, they once again told me nothing to worry about and wait for my scan.

When finally the scan came around I was right the whole time. There was only remnants of my pregnancy left even though I hadn't suffered any severe pains or heavy bleeding!!

The hardest thing is expecting to see your baby and nothing is left. Apparently according to the doctor the baby hadn't grown and there was no heartbeat. 

I would hate for anybody to have to go through what I went through, so if you feel something is wrong don't let people try and change your own judgement. Go with how you feel and push for an earlier scan :shrug::shrug: xxxxx


----------



## Loube

EmmaLouisex said:


> I suffered from brown discharge from about 8 weeks and was continually down a+e as i was convinced I was having a miscarriage and in myself I knew something was wrong.
> Every time I spoke to people even down at a+e they told me it was normal and was nothing to worry about.
> 
> 4 days before my 12 week scan I went down to a+e as I was spotting, they once again told me nothing to worry about and wait for my scan.
> 
> When finally the scan came around I was right the whole time. There was only remnants of my pregnancy left even though I hadn't suffered any severe pains or heavy bleeding!!
> 
> The hardest thing is expecting to see your baby and nothing is left. Apparently according to the doctor the baby hadn't grown and there was no heartbeat.
> 
> 
> I would hate for anybody to have to go through what I went through, so if you feel something is wrong don't let people try and change your own judgement. Go with how you feel and push for an earlier scan :shrug::shrug: xxxxx

I'm so sorry. I had the same thing happen this wk. Started bleeding brown blood Sunday. Went to brown/pink Monday. After loads of calls etc I got a number for epu and they had a cancellation. I had scan and baby had stopped developing a few weeks previous. 

So please always push!!! 

I am not saying for one minute it's always bad news, it's not. I bled old blood at 12 weeks and I went on to have the most beautiful boy. It's been a tough journey to have him. Just so lucky. 

Lots of love x


----------



## bunsbuns

Hi, just to share my experiences, before and now..

I have been experiencing bleeding since week 5 on several occasions, but scans showed everything is fine. Now at week 15, no more fresh bleeds, but plenty of discharge and few occasions, and couple of times, water leak. I know it is not pee, as i was just sitting and having a discussion with my colleague, still i felt water "gush" 3 times while sitting.. I contacted the hospital and they informed me to place a pad and check if the water is pink for amniotic fluid. Well, i have brown discharge, i cant tell! But then water leak stops, and came only on separate 2 different days.. I had a check with my midwife with a hb doppler last week and was so relieve to hear bub's hb. 

I have lost one child with similar issues 3 years ago, with early bleeding then water break at week 24. Then went into labor 2 weeks later in the hospital. What i thought was a tummy ache was actually bubs trying to be born. He was born week 26, and lost him 5 days later. Then with my second child, no issues. Now with bub 3, all these nightmares are coming back. 

I live in Finland, and here, they are so relaxed. I have reported my issues, but they do not think it is necessary for me for me to have extra scans or to take extra precaution. I know they are right, if bubs is not meant to be, i cant stop it anyway. But i do feel so stressed each time something unusual happens. But i have already been to a&e couple times to check. I do not want to be overly paranoid and take this as a normal pregnancy and stay cool. 

I am only getting my next scan at week 21. Meantime, i got myself a hb doppler, so i can least try to monitor myself. I think getting one of these is very assuring for us who are having many uncertainties.

All the best everyone..


----------



## Missmarie87

Ive just been to the toilet and found some,instantly has made me worry,had a scan yday amd all was ok... will see how i get on xx


----------



## momas2be

I went to the dr last thrusday due to some cramp like pains in my lower abdomen.Urine sample came back normal.Finished up dr visit and went on my way.About 15mins later I got a phone call from the nurse and she said that the urine came back positive for pregnancy.She double tested it because the first one had been sitting and it as well came back positive. I couldnt believe it so i got a at home test and it also was positive. Every once in awhile i experience some brown discharge and some cramp like pain. I went to the ER last friday and my HCG level came back at 87 which dr said he either thinks im about 2 weeks along or miscarrying. I have an appointment with a dr tomorrow but the Brown discharge and cramping worry me. No clots or blood just the brown discharge.
PLEASE HELP WITH ANY INFO:)


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies ,i really need your help. yesterday i have lifted some heavy things and today i experiences heavy brown discharge. i am really really worried as i am thinking that i did harm to the baby by lifting. can anyone help me please ???


----------



## daydreaming22

Lifting shouldnt hurt the baby. It might be unrelated..if you are worried call the Dr hun. good luck


----------



## Isabel209

dr said that brown discharge might be the beginning of a miscarriage. i already miscarried last september at 8 weeks and i have to go through this tough experience again... i really can't take it anymore. thanks for the reply sweet


----------



## TicToc

I had some brown tnged mucus that was light and faed away after a day ow two and was freaking out and while I have an apointment next week the urse on the phone wasn't worried. She said unless it comes with bad cramping or is a true red bleed not to worry as brown signifies old blood that could have taken some time to work it's way down. She also said that as the placenta attaches to the uterus it can casue some bleeding simliar to implantation bleeding. A relative of mine had a lot of red spotting and bleeding with her second son and the told her she was going to miscarry but she didn't, he is totally healthy. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Isabel209

in fact i bleeded a bit yesterday and today i inserted tissue and noticed some blood as well. Doctor still thinks that its a miscarriage. :(


----------



## Jackielove069

I am discharging brown stuff for three days now, I don't think I'm pregnant, I see everyone says thats system of being pregnant and some say thats in need of oxygen in blood stream. This has me worry should get a pregnancy test done, wow I will be so excited if I was pregnant, my sons six years old and haven't came out pregnant again. Don't to put my hopes high is this really from pregnancy who can answer me.


----------



## Jackielove069

Hey Vickie I'm new to this page but I've experiencing same thing brown discharge for three days. I don't think I'm pregnant, my sons six years old now, is it really true its from pregnancy, please don't get me hopes high.... I have read so many different things pregnancy and low oxygen in blood stream, which one is it... Should I go and get a pregnancy test but then again don't want to get my hopes high!! Please Help!!!


----------



## Isabel209

Jackielove069 said:


> I am discharging brown stuff for three days now, I don't think I'm pregnant, I see everyone says thats system of being pregnant and some say thats in need of oxygen in blood stream. This has me worry should get a pregnancy test done, wow I will be so excited if I was pregnant, my sons six years old and haven't came out pregnant again. Don't to put my hopes high is this really from pregnancy who can answer me.

better get a pregnancy test. some ladies get brown discharge when they get pregnant and others not... you should test. good luck :kiss:


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls, i need some of your thoughts on this please as i am really confused 

at 5wks 2days my hcg was 449
at 7wks 2days my hcg has gone up to 1200

ultrasound at 5wks and 6wks 3 days but empty ovum.
had brown discharge at 5 weeks 5 days and stopped
brown discharge started again at 7 weeks and still is. 
at present i am 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant.
going for an ultrasound today.

has anyone experienced this? what could this be?


----------



## TicToc

I am sorry about all the confusion Isabel. :hugs:

I know early scans can be inconclusive and brown spotting can be normal. That does seem low for HCG though, are they going to take more blood to compare again? That would let you know if it was coming down or if it is rising slowly.

I hope your scan goes well, fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

TicToc said:


> I am sorry about all the confusion Isabel. :hugs:
> 
> I know early scans can be inconclusive and brown spotting can be normal. That does seem low for HCG though, are they going to take more blood to compare again? That would let you know if it was coming down or if it is rising slowly.
> 
> I hope your scan goes well, fx'd! :hugs:


just came back from scan. still nothing is seen. ovum is empty. i am almost 8 weeks now. but endometrium is thickened. doctor did not see any fluid behind ovum so she doesnt think it is ectopic. maybe pregnancy is developing slowly which at the end will result in a miscarriage. its so confusing :cry:

but thanks for the reply :hugs:


----------



## Asavas24

I'm 5 weeks and just started having some minor brown spotting for 3 days off & on...it is there when I wipe and there is no red, but I'm freaking out and praying I'm not miscarrying?! Help!


----------



## julie101

i was due my period on the 31st of december 2011 and i still havn't got it which is very unusual for me because ive always had a 28 day cycle, but for the last few day's ive been getting this brown discharge which ive never had before, i have taken severl pregnancy tests and they have all come up negative, i have no cramps or pain anywhere, i had an etopic 5 years ago and had to have one tube removed and this is nothing like the symptoms i had then, im just really worried if something is wrong because when my period didnt arrive 3 years ago with my daughter a pregnany test was able to detect it so im really confussed, any information as to what you think is going on would be very much appreciated thank you! :blush:


----------



## Isabel209

julie101 said:


> i was due my period on the 31st of december 2011 and i still havn't got it which is very unusual for me because ive always had a 28 day cycle, but for the last few day's ive been getting this brown discharge which ive never had before, i have taken severl pregnancy tests and they have all come up negative, i have no cramps or pain anywhere, i had an etopic 5 years ago and had to have one tube removed and this is nothing like the symptoms i had then, im just really worried if something is wrong because when my period didnt arrive 3 years ago with my daughter a pregnany test was able to detect it so im really confussed, any information as to what you think is going on would be very much appreciated thank you! :blush:

sorrry that you're going through all this. could be that your period is going to be late... or maybe if you are pregnant again, your levels are not high enough to be detected by a pregnancy test.

i am going through a suspected ectopic too. am 9weeks 2 days today and have been bleeding for 9 days, stopped for 2 days and now started again brown discharge with a lot of pain. waiting for hcg result today.

why was your tube removed? at how many weekds did you do the tube removal?


----------

